# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Caribbean cruises - better in August or Dec?

## Coolers

Are caribbean cruises better in the summer (August) or winter (December)?Price wise, weather wise, crowd wise, etc...Thx!

----------


## GFI

Definitely, Caribbean cruises are really enjoyable and I’d say better as compared with others because it has plenty of activities on it. IMO, August should be better time to travel on Caribbean cruise.

----------

